# Because I dont believe anyone



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

lets see some pictures of your lambos, any and all PICTURE thread


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

no **** right:thumbdown:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

remedyz12965 said:


> lets see some pictures of your lambos, any and all PICTURE thread


 Heres mine  hope to see some others.


----------



## mister gti (Jan 17, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> Heres mine  hope to see some others.


 Beautiful! E-gear or 6-speed?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

mister gti said:


> Beautiful! E-gear or 6-speed?


6 Speed Le-DUH!


----------



## Nine5MkTr3y (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

SKNKWRX said:


> 6 Speed Le-DUH!


 hahahaha 

gorgeous car by the way :thumbup:


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Very nice, any mods?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

a4 said:


> Very nice, any mods?


So far I added the factory navi, custom painted the engine bay, rear valance center console and gauge cluster body color, tinted the windows installed the passport 9500ci radar system. Custom painted the wheels smoked the tails and side markers tinted the windows and put a FabSpeed exhaust on it. Right now toying with either a complete color change to Nova Blue or a carbon SuperLegerra wing sidebaldes mirrors and an LP560 bumper.


----------



## Sean408 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fukin SIICKKKKK!!!!! i wish i was that cool...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Sean408 said:


> Fukin SIICKKKKK!!!!! i wish i was that cool...


Im not cool at all thats why I had to buy the car.


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

SKNKWRX said:


> Im not cool at all thats why I had to buy the car.


I lol'd...


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Looks great and sounds amazing I'm sure! Are you on Lambo Power? The 560 bumper would look nice.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

a4 said:


> Looks great and sounds amazing I'm sure! Are you on Lambo Power? The 560 bumper would look nice.


Havent been on LP in a while, I check on F-Chat L4P and 6SpeedOnline more often. We shall see what spring brings for the dust gather italian paperweight in my garage lol.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


>



Best picture on the entire site.


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

I pray that ill be able to own one of these one day Is that dubai in the background of the first pic? i could be wrong..


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

-EuroDub- said:


> I pray that ill be able to own one of these one day Is that dubai in the background of the first pic? i could be wrong..


LOL no thats Chicago.


----------



## AMA Nation (Feb 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice one


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

daaamnn so nice:thumbup:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Sick..congrats, enjoy in good health..
I hope to own a G one day...if u could afford a Murci I'd still opt for a modded G


----------



## antbradshaw (Mar 14, 2011)

jelous.com

AMAZING!


----------



## Hagel907 (Apr 1, 2011)

sick car. one day...


----------



## Toastytoy (Nov 20, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Best picture on the entire site.


Holy ****, do you have that in high res? That would be a kick ass computer backround.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Heres mine  hope to see some others.


:heart:


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Av. said:


>


GTFO you two


----------



## cuteabrielle (May 3, 2011)

nice car


----------



## \/Dubbing (Jun 15, 2010)

flat black would be really nice


----------



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

you sir deserve a :beer: , I figured no one would ever reply.


----------



## raider352 (Mar 21, 2001)

Sexy beasts!!! 
(Good movie by the way)


----------



## Gregv (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine that I had to sell last month after nearly 3 years of unemployment followed by an 85% paycut :/ 

Edit: Crap, naturally I can't upload... 

2004 Silver Gallardo 6spd. All stock looks, all fabspeed/EvoMS guts! 

Edit NUMBER 2! 

I might not have pics online I can link to... but I have video  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tg24N30BGk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6mdUZHGlE4


----------



## Kelvin22 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think i can help you in this.. yes and I also agree that here should some picture thread... here I found many avantador pictures..hope you like them.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

beLIEve.


----------

